# Washing machine in room with shower



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

" We also believe the washing machine, by virtue of what it is, is designed to be used in the vicinity of water, and is therefore satisfactory, and the installation will be compliant "

A shower room by virtue is a damp area " a wet room " Steam causes condensation and gets eveywhere.

Althogh you would put flex outlets on the power cords you CANT COVER the switches and controls and fitting pull cords to them is out the question.

Obviously i do not know the dimensions of your shower room BUT would never consider placing a washing machine and dryer in zone 3 of a such.


Chris


----------

